# Location of fuel pump relay?



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

I'm trying to troubleshoot a short to ground fault on my fuel injectors and i'm trying to find the location of where the fuel pump and relay are located. Any ideas? The car is an 05 V6.


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

Look thru the FAQ's,Marty


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

Left side plenum,electronics box,fuse S13 FP 15 A,fuse S14 15A transfer pump,fuseS15 10 A relay control,not specific data as to exact location but mentions Fp relays,J17 404,Marty


----------

